# Video-News: HD vs non-HD und die Downloadgeschwindigkeit



## Lichterflug (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo pcgh,

ist es Absicht, das eingebettete non-HD-Videos mit mindestens 1MByte/s geladen wird, HD-Videos dagegen nur mit 100Kbyte/s? Muss man für HD-Inhalte Premium-User sein?

Bspw. Battlefield Vergleichsvideo PC vs PS4
Downloaddauer: HD ca. 30 Minuten vs non-HD = 10 Sekunden

MfG


----------



## Markus Wollny (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

HD- und Non-HD-Videos werden von denselben Servern ausgeliefert, es gibt keine Priorisierung einzelner Dateien. Wenn sich die Downloadgeschwindigkeit von HD und SD bei Dir unterscheidet, dann liegt das vermutlich eher an einem Schluckauf auf der Strecke als an der Auslieferungsseite selbst.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. November 2013)

Das ist aber kein Einzelfall. Es kommt öfter vor das man eure HD Videos nicht sehen kann. Ich hatte es schon paar mal das das HD Video gar nicht mehr geladen hat. Also da muss unbedingt nachgebessert werden. 
Neuer Player und oder Hoster muss her. Und bitte macht die Videobildqualität besser.


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. Dezember 2013)

Da klinke ich mich auch gern mal ein.
Mir ist schon seit Längerem die sehr schlechte HD-Performance Eurer Videoserver aufgefallen.

Ich konnte mir selbst heute morgen um 6:30 nicht mal das Video (in HD) zu den neuen BF4-Maps anschauen, ohne dauernd durch Nachladepausen genervt zu werden. Habe dann wieder auf non-HD zurückgestellt.

Aber mal ehrlich: Das ist doch kein Zustand! Ist ja nicht so, dass ich gerade zu Stoßzeiten Euren Videoserver getestet habe...


----------



## Knuff0R (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, leider habe ich auch das problem das es seit paar tagen nicht mehr möglich is fuer mich bei euch HD videos zu schauen. habe ständig nachlade-pausen - non HD läuft flüssig - habe sonst im WWW aber keine probleme und es hat hier sonst auch immer funktioniert - hab ne KD 100mbit leitung.

MfG Knuff0r


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Dezember 2013)

Schade, dass es nach so langer Zeit keine Aussage vom Admin dazu gibt...


----------



## Clay2008 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, geht mit auch so. Wenn ich die Videos in HD - Qualität anschauen möchte, geht garnichts, alle 5 bis 10 Sekunden Ladepausen. Egal ob mit Firefox oder IE12. Auf anderen Spieleseiten ist die Qualität auch sehr gut und die Geschwindigkeit absolut in Ordnung. An meiner 16.000 DSL-Leitung kann es wohl nicht liegen?? Wenn ich mich bei Youtube anmelde und die selben Videos bei meinem Abo von PCGH anschaue, läuft alles flott, ohne Probleme. Ich habe spasseshalber das ganze mal auf meinem PC am Arbeitsplatz angeschaut (Kabel-BW, 50.000er Leitung!). Da flutscht es ohne Ende, nach maximal 5-10 Sekunden ist der Ladebalken ganz rechts am Ende des Players. Schon komisch...


----------



## Hille82 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi da ich grad diesen Thread gefunden habe möchte ich auch gleich mit meckern 

Ich trau mich ja schon gar nicht auf Full-Screen bzw HD zu klicken, selbst im normalen Fenster laden die Video`s alle 10 Sek. nach, anschauen ist schier unmöglich...
Hänge an einer 16K Leitung, Youtube Maxdome etc laufen ohne Probleme in HD wohlgemerkt, woran kann das denn liegen ?


----------



## FraSiWa (12. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab keine Probleme in HD mit einer 6000er Leitung der Drosselkom


----------



## Bergspeck (13. Dezember 2013)

Macht auch bei mir keinen Spass mehr eure HD Videos zu schauen. Erst 30 sec Werbung, dann ständig Ladepausen (Habe eine 5 MB/sec Leitung). Glaube, schaue mir in Zukunft HD Videos nur noch auf Youtube an.
 Macht so keinen Spass mehr!


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. Dezember 2013)

Also in meinem Fall kann ich ausschließen, dass es an der Leitung liegt...


----------



## danomat (13. Dezember 2013)

VDSL 50 Telekom über festnetz: sd und auch hd laden fast gar nicht.

Gleiches Problem hatte ich mit Youtube dass ich aber mit hilfe von Magic Actions addon lösen konnte.

Ich kann mir hier gar keine videos anschauen ohne 5minuten laden zu lassen, leider


----------



## Scathach86 (13. Dezember 2013)

Mmmmh, ich habe bei keinerlei Videos hier Probleme mit meiner schmalen 6000er Leitung.

Könnte das Problem eventuell auch am Provider liegen? Hatte das mal in einem MMO, dass ein bestimmter Knotenpunkt der Telekom permanent überlastet war. Irgendwann haben die Telekomiker sich dann aufgrund massiver Beschwerden vom Verneinen einer zu hohen Auslastung zur Behebung des Problems überzeugen lassen.


----------



## Pixy (13. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es so eine Art Code, wenn man die Zeitschriften abonniert, damit man als "Premiumuser" die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann.
Eben so, wie es bei Rapidshare und co  der Fall ist.

Als Freeuser darfste maximal 1 Video am Tag in HD anschauen (wenn denn wenigstens das funktionieren würde) und als Premiumuser, je nach Abo (1 Jahres Abo - 2 Jahres Abo) die volle Geschwindigkeitkeit und sogar noch mehr.

Es ist hier nur noch lächerlich, zumal sich nichtmal jemand äussert.
Aber permanent hier mit Werbung voll spamen.

Ich schaue mir wichtige Videos von Spielen woanders an, meist Youtube, da funktioniert es wenigstens und das Gameplay der meisten ist auch besser.
Hier kommt sowieso nur sowas wie, 120Hz vs 144Hz, man sieht in Zeitlupe definitiv einen Unterschied, oh man, Gähn.


----------



## Scathach86 (13. Dezember 2013)

Also deinen Vorwurf, dass Abonnenten bevorzugt werden kann ich entkräften, denn ich bin keiner. 
Ein bisschen sachlicher könnte das ganze durchaus auch gestaltet sein, aber naja, ist deine Sache auf welcher Ebene du kommunizieren möchtest.

Was die Videos bei Youtube angeht, so steht es denk ich mal jedem frei sich diese anzuschauen, ich für meinen Teil freue mich, wenn ich hier etwas finde, was mich interessiert und wenn es mich nicht interessiert dann schau ich es mir einfach nicht an.

Der Vergleich von 120 Hz und 144 Hz ist auch für mich nicht unbedingt interessant aber es ist nun mal das Forum der PC Games Hardware und da sollte man vielleicht doch eher Verständnis haben, wenn sich in erster Linie um die Hardware gekümmert wird und nicht um irgendwelche Gameplays. Ist zumindest meine Meinung und muss ja nicht jedem passen. Ich hab mich hier jedenfalls wegen der Hardwareinformationen angemeldet und nicht, weil ich mir Spielepreviews oder gameplays reinziehen will, die ich mir ohne großen Aufwand auf nahezu jedem beliebeigen Streamingportal ansehen kann (wenn die Gema nicht sperrt).

Für meine vorher angestellte Vermutung kann ich natürlich auch keine Garantie geben hinsichtlich der Richtigkeit, da ich keinen Einblick in die technischen Hintergründe habe, aber man sollte vielleicht doch erstma überlegen ob es denn nun unbedingt am Betreiber einer Seite liegt (auch wenn der Schluss sehr nahe liegt, wenn sonst alles geht). Auf jeden Fall sollte jeder in der Lage sein seine Kritik sachlich zu formulieren, denn ich möchte vom kunden auch nicht aufs feinste zusammengefaltet und am besten noch mit Beleidigungen betitelt werden, nur weil das Gerät, welches ich ihm verkauft habe vielleicht schon von Werk aus einen Defekt hatte. 

Ein freundliches Miteinander macht auf jeden fall das Leben um einiges entspannter, selbst wenn ein (oder zwei oder drei) Video mal nicht läuft.


----------



## Pixy (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du meinen Thread richtig interpretiert hättest, wüsstest du, dass fast alles Sarkasmus ist.
Wenns dir nicht passt wie ich schreibe oder reagiere, ignoriere es doch und versuch hier nicht ein auf Pädagogen zu machen.

Fakt  ist, der Player geht nicht richtig, fakt ist auch, es ändert sich  nichts und fakt ist, es meldet sich niemand zu Wort, so nachdem Motto,  "Wir Wissen bescheid und arbeiten dran oder so etwas ähnliches".
Fakt ist auch, wenn man keinen Adblocker benutzen würde, würde man hier alle paar Sekunden voll gespamt werden, weil es hier zig Pop-up`s gibt.

Dieses  Problem herrscht nicht erst seit gestern (das mit dem Player), es  ändert sich aber nix, aber Hauptsache jeden Tag zig News zu GTA V  rausbringen, als das spiel noch nicht releast war.
PCGH bringen oft News, die man nicht 10x am Tag lesen muss,  bekommen es aber seit Wochen nicht hin, den Player zum laufen zu  bekommen.

Deswegen meine Reaktion.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2013)

Keine Probleme bei mir mir Chrome und Ghostery aktiviert.
Grundsätzlich scheint der Player also in HD zu funktionieren und das Probleme nicht alle oder nur sehr wenige zu betreffen.


----------



## Scathach86 (14. Dezember 2013)

Jep, ich nutz Firefox und Adblock plus und hab auch keine Probleme, deswegen meine Vermutung zwecks Problemen mit einem Knotenpunkt weiter oben


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2013)

Lustig. Ich habe eine übelst lahme Leitung   und kann gucken. Ich lade aber auch sd Videos ewig lange. Über ruckler kann ich jedoch nicht klagen.


----------



## Polyethylen (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich lade hier meistens mit einer ultralahmen Geschwindigkeit von ~120 KByte/s, und das bei einer 16 Mbit/s Leitung 
Echt grausam momentan, mindestens die doppelte bis dreifache Videolänge mit warten zu verbringen (und dann vergisst man noch, das Video zu schauen, wenn man schon ne halbe Ewigkeit was anderes macht...)


----------



## danomat (18. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lustig. Ich habe eine übelst lahme Leitung   und kann gucken. Ich lade aber auch sd Videos ewig lange. Über ruckler kann ich jedoch nicht klagen.



Hä? Du lädst ewig lange aber hast keine ruckler? Das widerspricht sich doch?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

Damit war gemeint, dass wenn ich so ein Video runterladen möchte, ich auch für z.B. einen 5 Minuten SD Trailer schon 5 bis 10 Minuten brauch. Wenn ich hier aber auf play drücke, damit das Video geladen wird, dann lädt der graue Balken schneller, als das Video läuft, so dass ich es am stück schauen kann, ohne, dass es Pausen gibt. Sprich: "Ich hab allgemein eine übelst lahme Verbindung, aber die Videos hier laden bei mir super!"

Jetzt klarer?


----------



## danomat (19. Dezember 2013)

Klar wie cler


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. Dezember 2013)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Firefox + Windows 7 64Bit:
SD: Funktiert bei 2K und 6K Leitung flüssig.
HD: Funktioniert bei 6K-Leitung mit 2facher Abspielgeschwindigkeit, bei 2K muss man aufgrund einer langsamen Leitung lange vorladen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab's jetzt auch mal zu Hause mit meiner eher durchschnittlichen DSL-6000er-Verbindung probiert und zwar am Beispiel des Mantle-Videos im Artikel 1102243. Auf HD konnte ich es von vorn bis hinten ohne Stocken etc. ansehen.


----------



## Scathach86 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wie ich früher schon erwähnt habe, könnte man eventuell mal überprüfen ob ein Server/Knotenpunkt zwischendurch Probleme macht.

Notfalls könnte man ja ein tracert erstellen um herauszufinden ob es an dem liegt. Ich selbst hab mit meiner 1&1 6000er Leitung keine Probleme.

In einem Onlinegame, welches ich mal spielte, gab es regelmäßig Probleme bei Kunden der Telekom, weil bei denen ein Knotenpunkt der Telekom in Frankfurt fast permanent überlastet war, wodurch extreme Lags verursacht wurden, bis hin zur Unspielbarkeit wegen häufiger Verbindungsabbrüche (im Extremfall alle 5 Minuten). Und da das Problem hier auch nicht alle betrifft, ja selbst die mit schwächeren Leitungen Glück haben, denke ich schon, dass das Problem auf der Seite des Providers liegen könnte.

Wenn es also keine Probleme zwecks Datenschutz, Sicherheit oder ähnlichem gibt, könnte man ja vielleicht mal die IP des Videoservers veröffentlichen, und die User, die Probleme mit den Videos haben könnten ein Tracert erstellen und hier veröffentlichen oder per PM an die Mods schicken oder was weiß ich.

Das wäre zumindest meine Idee, basierend auf den Erfahrungen, die ich bisher so gemacht habe


----------



## danomat (19. Dezember 2013)

Liegen die videos denn auf pcgh.de?


----------



## daxone (19. Dezember 2013)

hallo,  

 ich muss auch mal mitteilen das ich eure HD videos so  gut wie garnicht schauen kann, 2s anschaun und 10s laden. ich hab vdsl 25000 und mit einer dsl messung kommen auch 23800 bei mir an. dennoch kann ich die hd videos nicht wirklich anschaun.
woran liegts?

mfg


----------



## Scathach86 (19. Dezember 2013)

Was hast du denn für einen Provider? Wenn man da die Daten sammelt, ergibt sich vielleicht eher ein Gesamtbild und kann so leichter die ursache der Probleme finden.

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine 6000er Leitung von 1&1 und auch bei HD-Videos keinerlei Probleme um mal den Anfang zu machen


----------



## daxone (19. Dezember 2013)

ich bin bei telekom und hab das entertain packet


----------



## danomat (19. Dezember 2013)

Die meisten probs wohl leute mit tkom  

Wie umgeht denn magic actions dieses problem beim firefox?


----------



## Darkside (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe auch ebend mal das MANTLE Video getestet, bei mir stockt es auch auf HD und die download Rate liegt bei konstanten 100kbyte sek.
SD Qualität läuft, wobei es da ein spannendes Rennen zwischen Lade- und Abspielbalken gibt (ebenfalls 100kbyte sek).

Youtube geht einwandfrei mit 1,4Mbyte sek (max download meiner "16Mbit" Leitung). 

Gruß

PS: Bin auch bei der Telekom


----------



## marvinj (21. Dezember 2013)

Auch kein HD hier, braucht ewig


----------



## PhilSe (21. Dezember 2013)

HD geht nicht


----------



## Abb4d0n (22. Dezember 2013)

Gleiches Problem hier: Telekom-Anschluss (VDSL 50) SD gerade so möglich, HD nur mit buffern (1 MBit/s). An einem Easybell-Anschluss  keine Probleme.


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht doch mal endlich ein Statement vom Admin zur Problematik?! 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hab's jetzt auch mal zu Hause mit meiner  eher durchschnittlichen DSL-6000er-Verbindung probiert und zwar am  Beispiel des Mantle-Videos im Artikel 1102243. Auf HD konnte ich es von  vorn bis hinten ohne Stocken etc. ansehen.


Ja und?! Damit ist das Problem für viele User trotzdem nicht gelöst!
Ich persönlich nutze Alice-DSL (also jetzt o²) mit ca. 9 Mbit. Nie Probleme beim HD-Videoschauen, nur bei PCGH.de...


----------



## danomat (28. Dezember 2013)

Da gibts net viel zu sagen. Liegt mit sicherheit an den knotenpunkten. Bei uns beklagt sich jeder tkom kunde über probleme mit fb, myvid, yt usw.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Dezember 2013)

danomat schrieb:


> Da gibts net viel zu sagen. Liegt mit sicherheit an den knotenpunkten. Bei uns beklagt sich jeder tkom kunde über probleme mit fb, myvid, yt usw.


 My Video und FB (vermutlich Facebook) nutze ich nicht. 
Aber youtube läuft inzwischen wieder normal. Mitte des Jahres gab es da mal Probleme aber inzwischen nicht mehr. 

Dagegen sind die Videos hier in HD immer noch Glückstreffer. Mal gehen sie mal nicht.


----------



## Nils_93 (28. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

also ich habe jetzt mehrere HD Videos geguckt - rein aus Wissenschaftliche Gründen  - und es funktinioniert einwandfrei, kann nicht klagen.
Anbieter ist Kabel Deutschland, 100 Mb/s Leitung, Firefox 26.0, AdBlockPlus, Win 7 64 Bit.

MfG


----------



## Ersy90 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab in meiner Wohnung 16k Dsl von der Telekom, HD läd bei mir überhaupt nicht und SD muss ich lange buffern lassen...
Bei meiner Mutter zuhause hatte ich vdsl25 von der Telekom, da ging wenigstens SD schneller. HD aber mit beide Leitungen nicht möglich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir spackt HD auch oft rum und ich hab Netcologne 18K Leitung


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Dezember 2013)

So krass zu sehen das auch andere mit richtig schneller Leitung Probleme haben. Und nicht jeder davon ist Telekom Kunde. Wäre echt mal toll wenn sich hier offizielle dazu melden.


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Dezember 2013)

Das is denen von der PCGH Red doch alles schei...egal


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja, den Eindruck bekommt man langsam...niemand scheint sich für das Problem ernsthaft zuständig zu fühlen...


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

Ohne euch was zu wollen... Warum auch?! 

Hier sind über 50.000 User angemeldet und dieser thread hier hat gerade mal knapp unter 50 posts, nicht aber 50 User. 
Das sind nicht einmal 0,001%. Zudem hat sich die Redaktion doch hier schon gemeldet...
So komisch das für euch jetzt auch rüber kommen mag, aber was sollen sie denn machen? Ich schaue aufgrund einer Volumengrenze normalerweise überhaupt keine YouTube, geschweige denn HD Videos. Mich nerven News in denen solche Videos sind, statt anständigem Text extrem, da ich den Inhalt überhaupt nicht erfahre. Sollen die jetzt extra für mich alles ändern? Nö, machen die nicht. Warum also für euch paar wenige? Ich fühle mit euch, glaubt mir. Sinn macht das aber keinen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Dezember 2013)

Deine lahme Internetverbindung in Ehren, aber das hat doch gar nichts damit zu tun. Du musst die Videos ja nicht anklicken, wenn Du in Timbuktu wohnst.

Entscheidend ist, dass PCGH die Videos in HD anbietet, und das oftmals nicht funktioniert. Im Übrigen halte ich Deine Zahlenspielereien für sehr gewagt. Ich denke nicht, dass sich hier alle User melden, die Probleme haben ("Die anderen haben sich ja schon gemeldet, warum soll ich mich hier auch noch verewigen?"). Außerdem: Angemeldete User=Aktive User?

Als Redakteur hat sich Carsten oberflächlich mit der Probemlösung beschäftigt (Test zu Hause). Ist auch nicht wirklich seine Aufgabe.

*Meiner Meinung nach könnte aber einer von den Redis oder sogar Thilo mal bei den Admins Dampf machen!*
*Alle anderen Videoportale bekommen einen sauberen HD-Stream hin, nur PCGH.de (eine PC-Technikseite!) nicht.*


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

Es könnte genauso gut an euren Systemen, oder Routereinstellungen liegen. Habt ihr beispielsweise diese News mit tips zum schnelleren Seitenaufbau bei Firefox befolgt? Wenn ja, probiert einfach mal, dies wieder rückgängig zu machen und schaut, ob sich was verändert.


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja, habe ich schon getestet, bringt nix.

BTW: Wieso sollte es an meinem System/Systemumfeld liegen, wenn alle anderen HD-Videoanbieter funzen (nur PCGH nicht)?
Klug schnacken kann man immer aus der Ferne...

Ist ja nun auch nicht so, als wäre ich mit dem Problem alleine.


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. Dezember 2013)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Deine lahme Internetverbindung in Ehren, aber das hat doch gar nichts damit zu tun. Du musst die Videos ja nicht anklicken, wenn Du in Timbuktu wohnst.
> 
> Entscheidend ist, dass PCGH die Videos in HD anbietet, und das oftmals nicht funktioniert. Im Übrigen halte ich Deine Zahlenspielereien für sehr gewagt. Ich denke nicht, dass sich hier alle User melden, die Probleme haben ("Die anderen haben sich ja schon gemeldet, warum soll ich mich hier auch noch verewigen?"). Außerdem: Angemeldete User=Aktive User?
> 
> ...



Kann ich alles nur unterstreichen. 

@Cleriker:

Bitte erzähl hier bitte nicht sowas. 
ich hab bei 3 Pcs und einem Laptop das  Problem. .  Das Problem besteht  sowohl bei der Telekom als auch bei Vodafone per LTE (Genug Datenvolumen ist vorhanden! !) .

Ich hab nirgends Probleme. Weder bei YouTube, myvideo, lovefilm, maxdome und den etlichen anderen Mediatheken der Tv Sender hab ich irgendwelche Probleme mit Hd Streams.

Also bitte keine Belehrungen. 

Und dass das nur bei  wenigen Usern auftritt glaub ich kaum. Es denkt sich doch nur jeder :  "Ach, die Kacke funzt wieder nich...egal guck ichs halt nicht oder ich suchs bei YouTube".

Es steht bei etlichen Videos ,sei es bei bf4 oder was weiß ich in den Kommentaren,  dass der Player von pcgh ******* ist.

Und es wird nichts getan. solln se halt alle clips mit 10 Sekunden Werbung reinstellen. Hauptsache das laeuft hier endlich.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

Fühl dich bitte nicht gleich angegriffen. Wenn das wirklich ein verbreitetes Problem wäre, dann wäre dieser thread hier voll. Denk mal nur an die drosselkom threads. Die waren in Minuten total zugebasht. Hier wäre es nicht anders. Es scheint so, als wäre kaum jemand betroffen, außer euch und wohl eine geringe Menge, die sich aber noch nicht her verirrt hat.
Deshalb darf doch der Gedanke erwähnt werden, dass bei euch irgendwas anders ist, als bei den anderen Usern.


----------



## Scathach86 (29. Dezember 2013)

Also so wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem an sich nich an Systemen oder Konfigurationen bei den Anwendern, sondern wie ich bereits sagte bei einem oder mehreren Knotenpunkten. Wenn Netcologne (wie einer der Vorposter erwähnte) die gleichen Probleme verursacht, kann es unter anderem auch daran liegen, dass beim Aufruf des Streams ein überlasteter Knotenpunkt angewählt wird (vielleicht nutzen sie ja das gleiche Routing wie die Telekom). O² zum Beispiel nutzt weitgehend die gleichen Knotenpunkte wie die Telekom, Vodafone LTE ist mir unbekannt.

Daher auch von vorher meine Nachfrage an die Redaktion, ob es möglich wäre, die IP des Videoservers preiszugeben, so dass wir (besonders die Betroffenen) ein Tracert erstellen können um so die Schwachstelle zu finden. Wenn es dann an einem Knotenpunkt liegt, kann die PCGH mit dem entsprechenden Provider in Verbindung treten und wegen eines anderen Routings nachfragen. Wenn es nicht daran liegt, so ist wenigstens schonmal eine Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen.  Es ist jedenfalls alles andere als förderlich die ganze Zeit nur zu jammern, den Verantwortlichen Vorwürfe zu machen oder sich deswegen in der Luft zu zerreißen.

Anhand der niedrigen Beteiligung hier in diesem Thread scheint es mir jedenfalls so, dass nicht Allzuviele diese Probleme haben und wenn doch, dass es den meisten ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## ALxx (2. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist es so:
HD kann ich vergessen. Dauert Ewig mit dem Laden.
Normale Wiedergabe ruckelt meistens, aber nicht immer. 

Ich sehe gerne auch mal Videos zum Thema PC und Grafikkarten. Auch die PCGH Videos.
Aber dieses Problem tritt bei mir nur bei PCGH Videos auf. 

Ich finde so etwas in der heutigen Zeit extrem nervig.
Wie schon jemand geschrieben hat: Andere Videoanbieter größerer Webseiten bekommen es ja auch hin, dass ihre Videos nicht ruckeln. 

Nebenbei denke ich : Viele haben bestimmt auch dieses Problem, nur melden diese User sich nicht.  
Und, dieser Thread ist außerdem nicht so einfach zu finden.

Achja : Meine 16 Mbit Leitung ist zwar nicht das schnellste, hat aber für 1080p streams bisher immer gereicht.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Januar 2014)

Ich gucke die Videos immer auf meinem Mobilgerät, da läuft es flüssig. Vorladezeiten sind etwas länger als YT Videos vergleichbarer Qualität, aber das stört nicht nicht.
Am PC kann ich HD aber vergessen (16k), das dauert auch mir zu lange --> Alles wird bequem aufm geguckt


----------



## Scooteria (2. Januar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich gucke die Videos immer auf meinem Mobilgerät, da läuft es flüssig. Vorladezeiten sind etwas länger als YT Videos vergleichbarer Qualität, aber das stört nicht nicht.
> Am PC kann ich HD aber vergessen (16k), das dauert auch mir zu lange --> Alles wird bequem aufm geguckt



kann ich nur bestätigen, Auf ipad, iphone und GalaxyTab läufts immer und am PC nur selten flüssig auf SD und HD fast nie....ich hab Tkom VDSL50000 Leitung und nur hier Probleme!!!


Warum nur????????


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2014)

Scathach86 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem an sich nich an Systemen oder Konfigurationen bei den Anwendern, sondern wie ich bereits sagte bei einem oder mehreren Knotenpunkten. Wenn Netcologne (wie einer der Vorposter erwähnte) die gleichen Probleme verursacht, kann es unter anderem auch daran liegen, dass beim Aufruf des Streams ein überlasteter Knotenpunkt angewählt wird (vielleicht nutzen sie ja das gleiche Routing wie die Telekom). O² zum Beispiel nutzt weitgehend die gleichen Knotenpunkte wie die Telekom, Vodafone LTE ist mir unbekannt.
> 
> Daher auch von vorher meine Nachfrage an die Redaktion, ob es möglich wäre, die IP des Videoservers preiszugeben, so dass wir (besonders die Betroffenen) ein Tracert erstellen können um so die Schwachstelle zu finden. Wenn es dann an einem Knotenpunkt liegt, kann die PCGH mit dem entsprechenden Provider in Verbindung treten und wegen eines anderen Routings nachfragen. Wenn es nicht daran liegt, so ist wenigstens schonmal eine Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen.  Es ist jedenfalls alles andere als förderlich die ganze Zeit nur zu jammern, den Verantwortlichen Vorwürfe zu machen oder sich deswegen in der Luft zu zerreißen.
> 
> Anhand der niedrigen Beteiligung hier in diesem Thread scheint es mir jedenfalls so, dass nicht Allzuviele diese Probleme haben und wenn doch, dass es den meisten ziemlich egal ist.


 
Das mit den Knotenpunkten ist IMHO quatsch. Wären die überlastet hättest Du auch beim Rest der PCGH-Seite und vermutlich bei vielen anderen Seiten ewig lange Ladezeiten oder Verbindungsabbrüche.

Ich schaue hier fast nie Videos aber gerade habe ich es mal getestet. Das Video stockt auf HD ja sogar obwohl schon X Sekunden bzw. X Millimeter Ladebalken gebuffert wurden? Wie kann das denn sein? Dann hat der Player doch ne Macke, oder?

Die Werbung vor den Videos läuft hingegen immer flüssig?!


----------



## Pexies (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das Problem daheim mit einer 16K Leitung der Telekom auch.
In der Firma (150.000 mit Unitymedia) sieht es ebenso aus. Nur die Standleitung mit 10.000 FullDuplex bekommt die Wiedergabe ohne Puffer-Pausen bei PCGH hin.

Im Rechenzentrum (DUS-3) hingegen kein Problem PCGH Videos in HD zu laden.


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe Zuhause (Augsburg) ebenfalls starke Probleme mit den Streams  Youtube zickt hier nur selten, bei euch geht es dagegen *nie* in guter Geschwindigkeit. 

Telekom DSL 6000

In der Arbeit (ebenfalls Augsburg) flutscht es dagegen super, aber das ist auch schnellstmögliche Anbindung direkt zur Telekom.

Damit kann man aber das Thema Knotepunkt fast knicken.



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Werbung vor den Videos läuft hingegen immer flüssig?!



Jap, kann ich bestätigen 

Edit: CB und Golem als Beispiel laufen ebenfalls immer flott. Browser habe ich Opera 12.16, Opera Next und Iron probiert, mit den gleichen Ergebnissen.


----------



## Scathach86 (6. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das mit den Knotenpunkten ist IMHO quatsch. Wären die überlastet hättest Du auch beim Rest der PCGH-Seite und vermutlich bei vielen anderen Seiten ewig lange Ladezeiten oder Verbindungsabbrüche.
> 
> Ich schaue hier fast nie Videos aber gerade habe ich es mal getestet. Das Video stockt auf HD ja sogar obwohl schon X Sekunden bzw. X Millimeter Ladebalken gebuffert wurden? Wie kann das denn sein? Dann hat der Player doch ne Macke, oder?
> 
> Die Werbung vor den Videos läuft hingegen immer flüssig?!



Wenn der Videoserver eine eigene Anbindung hat, die getrennt vom Server der Website ist, kann das durchaus geschehen.

Auch die Tatsache, dass es über die dienstliche Internetanbindung der Telekom funktioniert, während es über die privaten Anbindungen eben jener nicht klappt, widerspricht meiner Theorie nicht, da meines Wissens nach Firmenanschlüsse anders gesteuert werden. Nur ohne IP-Daten des Videoservers kann kein Tracert durchgeführt werden, um meine Theorie entweder zu widerlegen oder zu bestätigen. Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, dass die Probleme hauptsächlich bei Telekomkunden auftreten.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2014)

Wie stellst du denn fest, dass sie hauptsächlich bei Telekom-kunden vorkommen? Wenn du nach den Meldungen hier gehst, kannst du die Theorie vergessen. Wo sind denn in Deutschland die meisten unter Vertrag? Richtig, bei der Telekom. Selbst wenn 80 Prozent hier im thread bei denen wären, würde das noch nichts bedeuten, so viel mehr Menschen sind bei der Telekom, als bei anderen.


----------



## Markus Wollny (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Entschuldigung für die späte Rückmeldung, es hat aufgrund der Feiertage etwas gedauert, bis wir von allen beteiligten Parteien einigermaßen aussagekräftiges Feedback bekommen konnten.

Wir haben das Problem inzwischen eingegrenzt und hoffentlich seit heute auch gelöst. Wie bereits vermutet wurde werden unsere Videos von eigenen Servern ausgeliefert, die nicht in dem Netz liegen, in dem auch die Server für unsere Webseiten gehostet werden. Für die Video-Auslieferung wird DNS-RoundRobin genutzt, d.h. es gibt nicht eine einzelne IP-Adresse. Im übrigen funktioniert ein traceroute bzw. pathping auch mit dem Hostnamen des Zielsystems - das ist vcdn.computec.de; es ist nicht notwendig, die IP-Adresse zu kennen.

Das Problem war ein zeitweise extrem hoher Packet-Loss bei einem Übergabepunkt zum Netz der Deutschen Telekom. Darüber werden neben den Telekom-Anschlüssen selbst auch eine Reihe weiterer Anbieter geroutet, z.B. 1&1. Nicht alle Nutzer des Telekom-Netzes waren betroffen und das Problem bestand auch nicht permanent im gleichen Ausmaß - das hat es zusätzlich erschwert, der Ursache auf den Grund zu kommen.

Nach unseren eigenen Messungen tritt dieser Packet Loss und die damit einhergehende schlechte Übertragungsrate der Videos seit ca. 09:00 Uhr heute nicht mehr auf. Wir haben leider noch kein finales Feedback vom Provider, so dass wir derzeit nicht sicher wissen, ob das Problem auch wirklich dauerhaft gelöst werden konnte.

Grundursache ist leider, dass die Deutsche Telekom bisher keinen direkten Übergabepunkt zum zentralen deutschen Internetknoten DE-CIX unterhält - Störungen an den Übergabepunkten einzelner Provider schlagen daher immer sehr viel heftiger durch als notwendig, da es dann keine sinnvollen Alternative-Routen gibt, bzw. die dann nötigen Routen z.B. über Überseeleitungen führen, obwohl Server und Client vielleicht nur ein paar Dutzend Kilometer voneinander entfernt stehen. Die DTAG ist da der einzige der deutschen Top-Provider, der ausschließlich auf solche "Private Peerings" setzt und die Teilnahme am DE-CIX verweigert.

Unschön ist dennoch, dass auch dem betreffenden Provider das Problem nicht selbst aufgefallen ist und bedingt durch die Feiertage die Laufzeit unserer Anfrage länger ausgefallen ist als erwartet.

Falls wir weitere Infos zur Fehlerursache oder dem aktuellen Status dieses Problems bekommen, geben wir hier Bescheid. Bis dahin wäre es hilfreich, wenn diejenigen, bei denen das Problem bislang aufgetreten ist, hier noch einmal kurz Feedback geben könnten, ob sich die Sache inzwischen erledigt hat oder ob die HD-Videos immer noch zwischenbuffern (bitte darauf achten, dass nicht parallel andere Downloads laufen).

Falls das Problem bei Euch noch besteht, wäre eine traceroute (aka tracert/pathping) von Euch zu vcdn.computec.de für uns sehr hilfreich, bitte gebt dabei auch Euren Provider, Eure DSL-Geschwindigkeit und Eure Downloadgeschwindigkeit beim Download von http://vcdn.computec.de/ct/2014/1/55647_hd.mp4 an (kbit/s). Danke!

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. Januar 2014)

Danke für das ausführliche Feedback  Werde es heute Nachmittag testen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Januar 2014)

Schön das ihr euch doch endlich mal dem Problem zuwendet. 
Das Video aus dem Link läuft Problemlos, die Datenübertragung schwankt von 5900-6000 kbit/s. Traceroute, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Provider Telekom, DSL 6000.
Mal noch andere Videos testen.

Läuft in HD.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...ndruckende-Unreal-Engine-4-Techdemos-1103770/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Steam...erpower-PC-Steam-Machine-vorgestellt-1103842/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Steam...erpower-PC-Steam-Machine-vorgestellt-1103842/ (aber der Reinard sollte keine Videos sprechen, seine Sprache geht gar nicht)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-H...ideo-zeigt-vermutlich-G-Sync-Monitor-1103776/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Playt...k-2012-Teil-8-Technik-und-Innovation-1047813/

Denke das reicht. Scheint, zumindest jetzt, zu laufen. Hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## nuclear (7. Januar 2014)

Läuft super, besser als auf YouTube . War einer von denen der sich zuvor gedacht hat "egal, das Video bei einem anderen Provider suchen"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn das Problem inzwischen wohl beinahe gelöst scheint, möchte ich hier noch kurz etwas einwerfen.


Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Als Redakteur hat sich Carsten oberflächlich mit der Probemlösung beschäftigt (Test zu Hause). Ist auch nicht wirklich seine Aufgabe.
> *Meiner Meinung nach könnte aber einer von den Redis oder sogar Thilo mal bei den Admins Dampf machen!*



Danke, dass du differenzierst („Ist auch nicht seine Aufgabe“) – denn das ist sie tatsächlich nicht. Dafür haben wir unsere Web-Abteilung, die hier im Feedback-Forum ja ebenfalls aktiv ist und sich erfolgreich um die Probleme kümmert! Von den Redakteuren kann jedoch keiner den Admins Dampf machen, dazu sind wir schlicht und ergreifend nicht befugt. Das einzige, was wir als Redaktion tun könnten, ist es, einen solchen Bug zu melden - deswegen hatte ich ja auch versucht, das Problem von zu Hause nachzustellen - in diesem Falle war ich leider von dem Bug aber nicht betroffen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2014)

Super klares und ausführliches Feedback. In den meisten Foren liest man nur Dinge wie: "Problem behoben. Viel Spaß weiterhin." Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es jetzt so bleibt und keiner der Betroffenen hier im thread mehr Probleme hat.


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. Januar 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Falls das Problem bei Euch noch besteht, wäre eine traceroute (aka tracert/pathping) von Euch zu vcdn.computec.de für uns sehr hilfreich, bitte gebt dabei auch Euren Provider, Eure DSL-Geschwindigkeit und Eure Downloadgeschwindigkeit beim Download von http://vcdn.computec.de/ct/2014/1/55647_hd.mp4 an (kbit/s). Danke!



T-Online DSL 6000 (Speedtest sagt alles OK)
Video Download schwankt zwischen 960-1120kbit/s (unterirdisch langsam, liegt vielleicht auch am Nachmittag)

und dann noch der traceroute...



> Routenverfolgung zu video.ct1.4players.de [188.138.9.199] ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1     3 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
> 2    40 ms    49 ms    40 ms  217.0.116.73
> ...


----------



## Markus Wollny (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Bei aktuellen Messungen von gestern 22:00 Uhr ist das Problem wieder aufgetreten, das ist also leider noch nicht aus der Welt. Es gibt auch noch keine neuen Informationen von unserem Hoster bzw. genauer von dessen Carrier. Sobald wir etwas wissen, geben wir Bescheid.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Januar 2014)

Gestern abend, dürfte so gegen 21-22 Uhr gewesen sein. Schaute ich auch noch ein Video an, das mit den Fototapeten Link habe ich jetzt nicht. Das lief fast normal, 2 mal stockte es kurz. 
Das ist natürlich nicht perfekt, aber eine deutliche Verbesserung zu vorher.


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für das sehr ausführliche Feedback. Gestern hatte ich keine Probleme, heute leider wieder.

Gruß
Trefoil80


----------



## crae (12. Januar 2014)

Ha das bei der Telekom mal keinen Nachteil gibt, naja nix neues. Jedenfalls schau ich mir gerade Videospecial von Star Citizen (3/3) an und es läuft nicht. Ich bin bei der Telekom mit 16k geschalten und empfangen im W-Lan nur 5,5k, aber für Videos in HD sollte das doch reichen. Jedenfalls dauert es bestimmt 10 Minuten aufwärts bis ich das Video (weiter) sehen kann. 
Somit: Problem scheint leider nocht nicht behoben.
http://prntscr.com/2isgfo

mfg, crae


----------



## LeEichler (13. Januar 2014)

*PCGH Videos laden lange*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe, ich wiederhole das Thema nicht und habe das Thema auch ins richtige Unterforum erstellt.
Also ich habe folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich mir Videos auf pcgameshardware.de ansehen will, laden sie sie lange. Ich muss alle 15 Sekunden warten weil das Video buffern muss. Dabei ist es egal ob ich sie in HD angucke oder nicht. Bei Youtube funktioniert es bis 1440p problemlos. Ich benutze Firefox und auch unter Google Chrome geht es nicht. Ich habe eine DSL 10000 Leitung.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## crae (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

Tja kann mich an dieser Stelle nur anschließen. Das Thema wurde zwei Threads darunter schon diskutiert und sollte eigentlich schon gelöst sein, ist es aber in der Tat nicht. 
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du bei der Telekom bist?

mfg, crae


----------



## berti----1982 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

Hallo 

ist bei mir auch so. Nervt langsam. Kann man da was tun ? 
Bin bei der Telekom


----------



## LeEichler (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

Oh man. Den Thread habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Irgendwie spuckt mir die Suchfunktion nichts gescheites aus. Da suche ich lieber per Google. Und ja ich bin auch bei der Telekom. Das komische ist aber, dass bei mir auch non-HD Videos laden. Kann man da echt nichts machen? Ich bin hier langsam am Verzweifeln. Das kann doch so nicht sein. Youtube geht doch auch.
MfG


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

Hey zusammen,

habe leider auch seit Ewigkeiten Probleme mit den Videos. Ein entspanntes schauen ist ohne ständige Unterbrechungen nicht möglich.
Auch ich bin bei der Telekom. Ich hoffe, dass das Problem in absehbarer Zeit mal endlich in Angriff genommen wird...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich es auch, ich verkneife mir so langsam die noch anzuklicken. Alles andere funzt wunderbar ( VDSL 25k )


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

keine probleme, weder normal noch HD lädt übermäßig lange.

bin bei Kabel BW mit einer 54k (oder 56k? weiß grad nich im kopf was sie anbieten) leitung


----------



## xpSyk (15. Januar 2014)

Bitte PCGH bettet einfach YouTube-Videos ein.


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

Wäre ne Maßnahme.


----------



## crae (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH Videos laden lange*

PCGH hat ja auch bereits bestätig, dass es mit der Telekom Probleme gäbe (nichts neues bei der Telekom^^), irgendwie senden die Server es falsch, hab es nur überflogen. Der Fehler sollte behoben worden sein und ich hab bereits schon geschrieben, bisweilen allerdings noch keine Antwort (weder von usern noch von offizieller Seite) erhalten. 
Jedenfalls ist der Fehler nicht behoben, ich bitte an dieser Stelle nochmal um Rückmeldung von PCGH, ob sich wenigstens um den Fehler gekümmert wird, denn die Zahl der Telekom-User ist (immer noch) relativ hoch.

mfg, crae


----------



## miTu (19. Januar 2014)

Moin,

hatte eben auch das Problem bzw. eigentlich immer. Wenn ich es vorladen lasse, dann dauert das ewig. Kann ja nicht für 1min......10min vorladen. 

Telekom 16.000er

z.B. bei
*Gnade! Die miesesten Spiel-Umsetzungen von Filmen im Video*


----------



## Decrypter (19. Januar 2014)

Hier auch das gleiche Problem. Mit Telekom VDSL 50 buffert jegliches HD Video von PCGH so alle 10-15 Sekunden. Vernünftiges Anschauen so nicht wirklich möglich bzw. nur, wenn man das Video fast komplett vorladen läßt, was aber aufgrund einer sehr langsamen Übertragungsrate auch ziemlich lange dauert.

Dann das Gleiche HD Video nochmal am Easybell VDSL 100 probiert. Und siehe da: Der graue Balken rennt mit einem Rutsch und das HD Video läuft völlig problemlos.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu video.ct1.4players.de [188.138.1.91] über maximal 30 Abschni
> ...


Nun das Gleiche nochmal via Telekom VDSL 50:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.
> 
> 
> ...


Wie man sehen kann, führen beide Routings über das Cogent Netz zum Ziel. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab es mit dem Cogent Netz und der Telekom schon immer Probleme, weil die Telekom wohl weit mehr Traffic aus dem Congent Netz bezieht, für das sie entsprechend bezahlen müßte, was sie ja wohl nicht will. Bei Easybell gibt es die Probleme nicht. Hier ist das Routing zum Cogent Netz aber leicht anders.


----------



## Markus Wollny (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Da das Problem beim Peering zwischen Telekom und Cogent eher politischer denn technischer Natur ist, war es mit unserem aktuellen Hoster für die Video-Frontends leider nicht möglich, da eine schnelle Lösung zu finden. Wir werden die Video-Frontend-Server daher in Kürze zu einem anderen Hoster umziehen, der Vertrag wurde bereits am Freitag unterzeichnet, jetzt hoffen wir, dass die Maschinen auch möglichst zügig bereitgestellt werden können. Wir gehen davon aus, dass der Umzug und damit auch das Problem mit der Telekom bis Ende der Woche erledigt sein wird, wenn alles einigermaßen glatt läuft.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## crae (20. Januar 2014)

Danke Leute für ne Rückmeldung, hab es ja bereits geschrieben, nicht alles geht von heute auf morgen. Wie gesagt wir wollten euch auch gar keinen Streß machen (was wir vermutlich gar nicht könnten^^), nur eben wie gesagt über den Stand der Dinge bescheid wissen.
Schön zu hören, dass sich darum gekümmert wird. Und naja Telekom, politischer Natur, ....was soll ich dazu noch sagen, ich bin jedenfalls auch wenn auch alles "einigermaßen glatt läuft" nicht mehr lange bei der Telekom 

mfg, crae


----------



## Markus_Wollny (22. Januar 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Wir gehen davon aus, dass der Umzug und damit auch das Problem mit der Telekom bis Ende der Woche erledigt sein wird, wenn alles einigermaßen glatt läuft.



Die Server sind heute nachmittag bereitgestellt worden und sind bereits eingerichtet. Wir müssen noch ein paar Tests fahren, wenn alles glatt geht, werden die Video-Frontends morgen auf die neuen Frontends geschwenkt, dann sollte das Problem erledigt sein.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## danomat (22. Januar 2014)

Juhe. Super sache von euch. Endlich mal videos von euch schauen


----------



## vossi_3 (27. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte vorher auch das Problem, dass HD Videos im Grunde nicht schaubar waren und selbst SD-Videos zum Teil buffern mussten. Bei V-DSL 50 Telekom wohl gemerkt.
 Aber inzwischen laufen HD-Videos völlig Problemlos, so wie ich es auch von Youtube und Co. gewohnt bin.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. Januar 2014)

Jap, jetzt läuft alles super, SD wie auch HD ohne Pausen  

Danke an die fleißigen Admins!!!


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Januar 2014)

Dem kann ich mich anschließen, jetzt fluppt endlich alles


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Januar 2014)

Hab das Problem komischerweise bei non HD Videos dass es alle paar Sekunden einen kurzen Stopper bzw Ruckler gibt als wären die Daten nicht geladen bzw nicht bereit. Bei HD Videos hingegen tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. Da läuft es flüssig, ob ich jetzt die Vorladezeit ganz durchladen lasse, oder direkt abspiele. Bei non HD Videos ist es in beiden Fällen dasselbe.

Zippyshare.com

Ich habe eine 150K Leitung. 150mbit down 10mbit up.
Soweit ich heruasgefunden habe liegt es weder an mir noch am Anbieter, sondern an einer der Zwischenstationen. Packet Lost tritt da häufig auf an der einen und an zwei anderen Stellen, nur seltener. Ich denke dass das Problem auch nicht an PCGH liegt. Umleiten kann ich die Daten ja nicht.


----------



## Sethnix (28. Januar 2014)

Bin anscheinend einer bei dem die neuen Server zur verschlechterung gesorgt haben 

3min HD Video 20min buffern lassen und ich konnte 1,5min sehen, non-HD gefühlt innerhalb von 2 Sekunden geladen...

100k Leitung von Kabel Deutschland, Win7 64bit, Chrome

konnte in der zwischenzeit HD videos bei YT und co sehen ohne probleme...

EDIT:
Der "Test-Download" läuft seit ~15min, durchschnittlich 50-90kb/s



> Routenverfolgung zu video.ct1.4players.de [85.25.26.22] über maximal 30 Abschnit
> te:
> 
> 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.178.1
> ...



EDIT2: DL nach 22 Minuten fertig


----------



## Markus_Wollny (31. Januar 2014)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Bin anscheinend einer bei dem die neuen Server zur verschlechterung gesorgt haben
> 
> 3min HD Video 20min buffern lassen und ich konnte 1,5min sehen, non-HD gefühlt innerhalb von 2 Sekunden geladen...
> 
> ...



Wir haben mal eine Traceroute von einem unserer Server zu Deinem Anschluss getestet:


> traceroute to 83.169.162.46 (83.169.162.46), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1  static-ip-85-25-26-3.inaddr.ip-pool.com (85.25.26.3)  0.242 ms  0.229 ms  0.220 ms
> 2  217.118.16.29 (217.118.16.29)  16.658 ms  16.639 ms  16.637 ms
> 3  217.118.16.25 (217.118.16.25)  3.298 ms  3.279 ms  3.282 ms
> ...



Die Verbindung geht von unserem Netz aus direkt zum DeCIX und von da ins KD-Netz. Einer unserer Kollegen mit KD-Anschluss hat selbst eine Traceroute zu den Video-Servern gestartet:



> traceroute to dl.dl1.4players.de (85.25.26.27), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
> 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  1.625 ms  5.071 ms  1.150 ms
> 2  * * *
> 3  83-169-173-158-isp.superkabel.de (83.169.173.158)  9.746 ms 11.928 ms  16.200 ms
> ...



Unsere Video-Server sind auch auf dieser Route direkt ans DeCIX angebunden - und bis dahin passt auch alles. Bei dieser zweiten Traceroute konnten wir auch mit KD-Anschluss zur Haupt-Zeit um ca. 21:00 Uhr noch 1 MB/s bekommen (bei 30MBit/s-Anschluss) - soweit können wir also noch nicht sagen, dass das Problem bei allen KD-Kunden auftritt. Auffällig sind allerdings die doch recht hohen Latenzen im KD-Netz - wohlgemerkt nach der Übergabe, d.h. das Problem liegt definitiv bei KD selbst, weder bei unserer Anbindung noch beim DeCIX. Ich fürchte wir können hier nicht weiterhelfen, diese Latenzen liegen außerhalb des Einflussbereichs unseres Hosters, das ist KD-Territorium.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## nuhll (8. Februar 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> HD- und Non-HD-Videos werden von denselben Servern ausgeliefert, es gibt keine Priorisierung einzelner Dateien. Wenn sich die Downloadgeschwindigkeit von HD und SD bei Dir unterscheidet, dann liegt das vermutlich eher an einem Schluckauf auf der Strecke als an der Auslieferungsseite selbst.
> 
> ...


Ich kann bestätigen was der TE sagt! Das ist aber teilweise nicht nur bei euch so! Die Datenraten sind bei mir anders aber immer SD mehr KBs als HD.

Youtube etc. keine Probleme. 

PS: auch KD Kunde 32Mbits.


----------



## Abb4d0n (31. März 2014)

Habe ein komisches Verhalten:

Wenn ich Videos lade, egal ob SD oder HD, geht das bei mir (VDSL 50) sehr flott. 
Es sei denn ich gehe ins Vollbild. Dann wird das Video viel langsamer geladen und es kommt auch zu Buffering und es stockt.


----------



## nuhll (1. April 2014)

Kommt mir auch manchmal so vor, aber ich schätze das ist Einbildung.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (1. April 2014)

Abb4d0n schrieb:


> Habe ein komisches Verhalten:
> 
> Wenn ich Videos lade, egal ob SD oder HD, geht das bei mir (VDSL 50) sehr flott.
> Es sei denn ich gehe ins Vollbild. Dann wird das Video viel langsamer geladen und es kommt auch zu Buffering und es stockt.


 
Der Player ist der gleiche, die ausgelieferten Files sind die gleichen, es gibt weder serverseitig noch in der Einbindung einen Unterschied zwischen inline und Vollbild - der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die Grafikkarte im Vollbildmodus etwas mehr zu tun hat, um das Video bildschirmfüllend zu skalieren.

Es liegt jedenfalls mit Sicherheit nicht am Datendurchsatz, wenn's im Inline-Modus keine Probleme gibt.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## nuhll (2. April 2014)

SCHEINT ja an KD zu liegen....

Aber mal ehrlich, was hat der Ping mit dem Datendurchsatz zu tun? Selbst wenn ich nen 1000er ping habe kann ich ja mit 10mbits downloaden, das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nix zutun.


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2014)

Wie kommst du denn jetzt von Markus Antwort auf Ping?

Ich vermute so wie er auch, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem ist. Vielleicht ist die Last nicht groß genug um dass sie hochtaktet und sie kommt nicht hinterher? In den AMD Treibern gibt's eine Einstellung zur bildverbesserung von Onlinevideos. Vielleicht ist das bei euch aktiv und verursacht Probleme?


----------



## nuhll (3. April 2014)

Lächerlich. So einen Schlechten Rechner wird wohl kaum noch jemand zuhause haben. Der würde dann wohl eher ins Museum gehören. Da die Probleme aber hier vermehrt auftauchen, was haltet ihr von nem anderen/neuen player? Vllt was auf HTML5 Basis? Vielleicht würden sich dadurch Probleme verhindern lassen. Und wenn nicht, dann seid ihr wenigstens für die Zukunft gerüstet.


----------



## danomat (3. April 2014)

Das hat nichts mit schlechten rechnern zu tun. Dieses problem hatte ich auch schon in cod4. Die grafik war kaum ausgelastet und war dadurch im powersavemode inkl 5 fps.


----------



## nuhll (4. April 2014)

Es laggt ja nicht. Es läd nicht. Das ist ein unterschied.


----------



## Abb4d0n (12. April 2014)

Also, dass es im Vollbild langsamer lädt ist keine Einbildung. Ich habe in der Taskbar meinen Netspeed angezeigt. Starte ich ein Video, wechsle zu HD, wird das Video schnell geladen. Auch der Bufferfortschritt im Player zeigt das. Gehe ich nun ins Vollbild wird der Playerbuffer viel langsamer gefüllt (Anzeige des Players). Schließe ich nun das Vollbild, sehe ich, dass die Downloadrate irgendwo um die 4 MBit/s beträgt, für HD zu wenig. Daraufhin steigt die Downloadrate wieder. Ich habe auch schon die Option für die Optimierung der Internetvideos im Catalyst Control Center aktiviert/deaktiviert - keine Veränderung. An der Leistung meiner HD 7950 wird es nicht liegen, vor allem weil ich auf Youtube 4K Videos ohne Probleme anschauen kann.


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. April 2014)

Es gibt nur genau eine Datei für jeweils HD und SD pro Video. Diese Datei wird ohne Unterbrechung von demselben Server geliefert, wenn man zwischen Online- und Vollbildmodus wechselt. Es kann daher schlichtweg keinen Unterschied in der serverseitigen Datenrate geben, der durch so einen Wechsel bedingt wäre. Der Vollbildmodus ist lediglich eine eingebaute Option der Flash-Video-Komponente, die auch vom Flowplayer eingesetzt wird. Beim Wechsel wird weder Qualität noch Datenrate oder Stream-URL geändert. Für den Server spielt es bei der Auslieferung keine Rolle, ob der Player im Vollbildmodus läuft oder nicht, der Server kann nicht einmal feststellen, ob der Vollbildmodus aktiv ist oder nicht. Daher wird die Datenrate natürlich auch nicht reduziert, wenn der Vollbildmodus aktiv ist. Wenn Du den Netzwerkmonitor auf einem zweiten Bildschirm laufen lässt, wirst Du feststellen, dass es beim Umschalten keine Änderungen in der Datenrate gibt.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Abb4d0n (12. April 2014)

Hi Markus,

habe es gerade ausprobiert: Monitor erweitert, Video in HD abgespielt (kein Vollbild) -> Downloadgeschwindigkeit ca. 75 MBit/s, Video maximiert -> Downloadgeschwindigkeit verlangsamt sich schlagartig auf 3-5 MBit/s, Vollbild geschlossen -> Download steigt wieder auf 75 MBit/s.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es am Server liegt, eher am Videoplayer. Auf anderen Videoplattformen habe ich das Problem jedoch nicht.

UPDATE: Habe jetzt die URL zur Videodatei direkt im Browser geöffnet und mit dem HTML5 Player von Firefox abgespielt. Damit wird das Video ohne Probleme, auch bei Vollbild geladen.
PS: Auch mit deaktivierter Hardwarebeschleunigung im Flashplayer besteht das Problem.


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. April 2014)

Das ist seltsam, denn genau das kann ich eben nicht reproduzieren. Der Flowplayer nutzt für den Vollbildmodus nichts anderes als alle anderen Flash-Videoplayer mit Vollbildmodus. Wir können Dir daher leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## nuhll (13. April 2014)

Natürlich, indem ihr einen anderen Player benutzt, es ist ja nicht nur einer der das Problem bestätigt. Kost euch das was wenigstens Testweise nen anderen Player anzubieten? Ich hab die Probleme bestimmt seit 3 oder länger Jahren, ein Grund warum ich eure Seite nicht mehr besuche... machen doch auch andere Seiten so das man irgendwo einen anderen Player anklicken kann...


----------



## Markus Wollny (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

Der Austausch des Players ist nicht möglich. Von der Konfiguration der Streams über Werbeintegration, Kapitelsprungmarken, Beteaserung bis hin zum Embedding in unsere Artikel, Erfassung von Statistiken und vieles mehr hängt da mehr dran als auf den ersten Blick offensichtlich sein mag, das lässt sich nicht mal so eben austauschen. Es gibt zur Zeit schlichtweg keine Alternative, mit der sich alle von uns genutzten Festures weiterhin umsetzen ließen.

Und noch ein letztes Mal: Die Implementierung des Vollbildmodus ist kein spezielles Playerfeature, das ist ein Flash-Standard fürs Abspielen von Videos, von daher wird ein anderer Player da rein gar nichts anders machen. Die beschriebene Bandbreitenreduktion ist weder reproduzierbar noch ist sie in irgendeiner Form plausibel auf den Player zurückzuführen, sollte das Problem daher tatsächlich irgendwo auftreten, so liegt das dort an besonderen Umständen bei Hardware- oder Softwarekonfiguration, nicht aber am Flowplayer, der im übrigen sehr weit verbreitet ist.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## nuhll (14. April 2014)

Schade!


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Warum füllt das Video im Fenstermodus eigentlich nur einen kleinen Teil des Fenster aus?


----------



## Markus_Wollny (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

Das Problem ist bei uns nicht nachvollziehbar: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglicherweise verwendest Du irgendeine AddOn, das die korrekte Darstellung verhindert.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2014)

Ich habe nur Ghostery drin und wenn ich die Seite auf die Whitelist packe ändert sich nichts. Außer das ich Werbung sehe. 
Am Rest der Addons kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Ich habe bei mir das gleiche Symptom. Als Addons nutze ich Addblock Plus und NoScript. Die sind auf PCGH aber immer deaktiviert. AUßer bei NoScript, alles was mit Facebook, oder Twitter zu tun hat. Das wird immer geblockt. Testweise habe ich das aber zugelassen, gab keine Änderung.

Liegt das vielleicht an irgendeiner Skalierung? Mein Monitor löst mit 1440p auf. Auf der Newsseite ist 1920x1080 ausgewählt.


----------



## Fakie994 (15. April 2014)

Bei mir Funktioniert alles normal, wie bei Youtube, vollbild ist vollbild... und solche komischen Abstände hab ich nicht :p Vielleicht wegen der Cache vom Browser.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2014)

Beim Vollbild hab ich auch keine Probleme. Es geht um den nicht-Vollbild-modus. Hier habe ich diese Ränder im Videokasten.


----------



## nuhll (26. März 2015)

Sorry das ich nochmal son altes Thema ausgrabe. Bin jetzt von KD auf Telekom gewechselt. Wie viel Mbit brauche ich um HD Videos bei euch flüssig anschauen können zu müssen?


----------



## nuhll (26. März 2015)

Sorry das ich nochmal son altes Thema ausgrabe. Bin jetzt von KD auf Telekom gewechselt. Wie viel Mbit brauche ich um HD Videos bei euch flüssig anschauen können zu müssen?

Woran kann es liegen das dass Buffern nicht korrekt funktioniert - kann jemand bestätigen das dass Puffern bei ihm funktioniert? 

Ich meine: das Video startet, man sieht grau das es vorlädt, dann hört es auf zu laden und wenn das vorgeladene aufgebraucht ist bleibt es 2 Sekunden stehen um dann wieder zu laden... usw.

Bin ich blöd oder sollte das eigentlich anders sein?

-> z.B wie auf Youtube. Man startet ein Video in einer Qualität welche für die Leitung nicht gedacht ist -> es hackt, lädt so lange vor das es nicht wieder stoppen muss um bis zu ende zu gucken.

Warum ist das hier nicht so? (und ich meine nur hier)

Coolste is aber SD -> Werbung -> klick auf HD -> Werbung... man kanns auch übertreiben.

edit: sry für doppelpost bitte löschen.


----------



## Markus Wollny (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

Die HD-Streams haben meist Bitraten von 6-8MBit/s. Für flüssige Wiedergabe der HD-Videos empfehlen wir daher eine 16MBit-Leitung, da zum einen seitens des Anbieters nicht immer und zu jeder Tageszeit die volle Bandbreite geliefert wird, zum anderen Windows-Updates, anderer Background-Traffic und nicht zuletzt auch Netzwerk-Overhead einen Teil der Bandbreite beanspruchen, so dass netto von der angegebenen Bandbreite oft weniger als 80% übrigbleiben.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2015)

Ich habe daheim eine 8000er Leitung. Damit ist 720P kein Problem. Auch 1080P läuft problemlos durch wenn man anfangs ca 15s buffern lässt


----------



## nuhll (26. März 2015)

Das ding is, auf youtube kann ich 720p flüssig gucken, hier nicht. 1080p geht nach puffern natürlich auch.

Irgendwelche Hintergrund Downloads kann ich ausschließen.


----------



## nuhll (27. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich habe daheim eine 8000er Leitung. Damit ist 720P kein Problem. Auch 1080P läuft problemlos durch wenn man anfangs ca 15s buffern lässt



Wie laufen bei dir die PCG HD Videos?


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2015)

Schlechter aber sie laufen durch. Nur die Qualität ist zum kotzen


----------

